# Seid ihr auf den harten Wintereinbruch schon vorbereitet?



## RyzA (6. Februar 2021)

Moin!

Sonntag (also Morgen) soll es ja deutschlandweit sehr viel Schnee geben. Heute Abend soll es schon anfangen zu schneien.
Gerade in Mitteldeutschland, Norden - und Osten.
Seid ihr schon darauf vorbereitet? Ich hoffe das die Straßendienste alle gut vorbereitet sind und wenigstens die Hauptstraßen frei halten. Vor Stromausfällen wird auch gewarnt. Dann kann man größtenteils auch gar nicht heizen. Es sei denn man hat einen Kamin.
Wenn die Kühlschränke abtauen, kann man die Lebensmittel gleich nach draussen stellen.

Hier wird es heftiger als im Jahrhundertwinter 1978/79


----------



## Leonidas_I (6. Februar 2021)

Das Mountainbike hat noch genug Profil. Ich bin vorbereitet und freue mich bereits.
Endlich entfaltet "Fridays for future" seine Wirkung. Finde ich gut.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (6. Februar 2021)

Nein, da ich das etwas für Panikmache halte.
Winter ist normal, da liegt Schnee und man muss im Straßenverkehr eben vorsichtiger sein. Ist völlig normal.
Dadurch dass viele im Homeoffice sind, wird da auch nicht so viel Verkehr sein.


----------



## RyzA (6. Februar 2021)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Winter ist normal, da liegt Schnee und man muss im Straßenverkehr eben vorsichtiger sein. Ist völlig normal.


Naja, das aber plötzlich und vielerorts soviel runterkommt ist eben nicht normal.
Bis zu 50cm Neuschnee teilweise.
Lies auch mal den Artikel den ich verlinkt habe. Da kommt wohl einiges zusammen.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (6. Februar 2021)

Ich sehe das jetzt nichts als große Gefahr, das ist Wetter. Und richtet wesentlich weniger Schaden an als Hochwasser.


----------



## Leonidas_I (6. Februar 2021)

Im Rheinland gab es seit vielen Jahren keine Tage mehr, an denen die Temperatur auch tagsüber unter dem Gefrierpunkt lag, erst recht nicht im Februar. Schöne Sache!


----------



## DJKuhpisse (6. Februar 2021)

Leonidas_I schrieb:


> Im Rheinland gab es seit vielen Jahren keine Tage mehr, an denen die Temperatur auch tagsüber unter dem Gefrierpunkt lag, erst recht nicht im Februar. Schöne Sache!


Vor allem können jetzt die FFF-Kids Schnee schippen. Die sagen ja, dass es immer wärmer wird und es keinen Schnee mehr geben wird.
Unterricht findet ja eh fast nicht statt, also perfekte Situation.


----------



## RyzA (6. Februar 2021)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Vor allem können jetzt die FFF-Kids Schnee schippen. Die sagen ja, dass es immer wärmer wird und es keinen Schnee mehr geben wird.


Laß die mal aus dem Spiel. Und hack nicht auf denen rum.
Insgesamt sind die letzten Winter ja auch immer milder geworden.
Wir hatten doch bisher keinen oder kaum Schnee.
Das es mal kurzzeitig extremer werden kann, ändert nichts an der Tatsache.


----------



## Leonidas_I (6. Februar 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Laß die mal aus dem Spiel. Und hack nicht auf denen rum.
> Insgesamt sind die letzten Winter ja auch immer milder geworden.
> Wir hatten doch bisher keinen oder kaum Schnee.
> Das es mal kurzzeitig extremer werden kann, ändert nichts an der Tatsache.


Wer hackt da rum? Seitdem die Kinder keinen Sportunterricht mehr haben und keinen Sportverein besuchen dürfen, waren die halt nicht besonders ausgelastet. Nun können sie tatsächlich mal aktiv etwas für ihre Umwelt tun, damit die Oma aus der Nachbarschaft nicht hinfällt.
Vielleicht merkt man dann auch, dass aktive Problemlösung mehr bringt, als irgendwo rumzustehen und Schule zu schwänzen. 

Ich freue mich jedenfalls auf den Schnee. Der Winter ist ja eh fast um.


----------



## RyzA (6. Februar 2021)

Leonidas_I schrieb:


> Wer hackt da rum? Seitdem die Kinder keinen Sportunterricht mehr haben und keinen Sportverein besuchen dürfen, waren die halt nicht besonders ausgelastet. Nun können sie tatsächlich mal aktiv etwas für ihre Umwelt tun, damit die Oma aus der Nachbarschaft nicht hinfällt.


Schon vor Corona gab es FFF- Bashing. Meistens von den Idioten welche sich demonstrativ dicke Spritfresser gekauft haben.


Leonidas_I schrieb:


> Vielleicht merkt man dann auch, dass aktive Problemlösung mehr bringt, als irgendwo rumzustehen und Schule zu schwänzen.


Das trägt aber kein bißchen zur Problemlösung bei.


----------



## funky (6. Februar 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Das es mal kurzzeitig extremer werden kann, ändert nichts an der Tatsache.



Ja, kurzzeitige Extreme bestätigen sie oft sogar nur.
Bei einem massiven Schneefall im Februar kann man da vielleicht noch nicht von einer Bestätigung reden, aber im Widerspruch zum Klimawandel steht er erst recht nicht.

Und abgesehen davon, ich finde es gut, wenn sich die Kids engagieren und auch spüren, dass sie damit etwas bewegen können.
Und das ganze Getrimme auf Konsum sie nicht komplett ausm Spiel nimmt.
Klar, viele laufen halt einfach nur mit, weil es andere tun und es möglicherweise aufregender ist als die Schule. Trotzdem bleibt da was hängen, auch bei denen.


----------



## DAU_0815 (6. Februar 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Seid ihr schon darauf vorbereitet? I


Jo! Fürs Fahrrad steht ein Satz Winterreifen mit Spikes bereit. Mal sehen, ob ich die Räder wechseln muss, noch schneit hier nix in Göttingen. Notstromaggregat wollte ich immer schon kaufen, hab es aber wieder verschwitzt.



funky schrieb:


> Bei einem massiven Schneefall im Februar kann man da vielleicht noch nicht von einer Bestätigung reden, aber im Widerspruch zum Klimawandel steht er erst recht nicht.


Die Instabilität des Polarwirbels ist eine direkte Folge des Klimawandels, verursacht durch ein immer wärmeres Nordmeer. Das steht außer Frage und wurde so schon vor zwanzig Jahren beschrieben. Wie Du schon sagst, Wetterextreme werden zunehmen, Dürren haben wir seit ein paar Jahren, extreme Winterzeiten auch hin und wieder, und ansonsten wird es stetig wärmer. Alles so, wie vorhergesagt. Verändern wird trotzdem kaum jemand etwas. Wen interessiert schon die Zukunft der Nachkommen?


----------



## Threshold (6. Februar 2021)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Vor allem können jetzt die FFF-Kids Schnee schippen. Die sagen ja, dass es immer wärmer wird und es keinen Schnee mehr geben wird.
> Unterricht findet ja eh fast nicht statt, also perfekte Situation.


Öhm -- hier im Norden sind es um Null Grad. Im Süden sind es um 15 Grad.
Derartige Wetterkapriolen gab es vor 20 Jahren oder mehr nicht.
Liegt alles am Klimawandel. 
Scheinen aber alle wieder zu verdrängen.


----------



## HenneHuhn (6. Februar 2021)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Vor allem können jetzt die FFF-Kids Schnee schippen. Die sagen ja, dass es immer wärmer wird und es keinen Schnee mehr geben wird.
> [...]



Zu bestimmten Themen sollte es einen automatisierten Kompetenz-Check geben, bevor Posts mit entsprechenden Buzzwords freigegeben werden 

@T:
Schrotflinte liegt bereit zur Eisbären-Abwehr, das Schneemobil ist aufgetankt, im Keller stapelt sich der Stockfisch.
Also ganz ehrlich: auch wenn es - zumindest hier im Nordwesten - nun wirklich schon länger keinen sonderlich kalten oder schneereichen Winter gab: es wird ja nun nicht sofort alles in den Ausnahmezustand gehen.


----------



## Godslayer666 (6. Februar 2021)

Harter Wintereinbruch? Temperaturen von bis zu -10 Grad oder mehr waren zu meiner Kindeszeit - vor ~ 20 Jahren - "normal" nur der Zeitraum war ein anderer. Die Folgen des Klimawandels - wo der Mensch erheblich seinen Beitrag dazu leistet ("Menschen gemacht" klingt mir immer zu polemisch) - konnte man damals noch nicht so deutlich sehen. Aber hey selbst Temperaturunterschiede von ~20 Grad im eigenen Land scheinen für manche ja kein Grund zu sein, irgendwas vom Klimawandel ernst zu nehmen.


----------



## Kuhprah (6. Februar 2021)

Was is das bisschen Schnee schon? Okay, in D gerät man in Panik wenn 2 Flocken vom Himmel fallen  Ich kann mich aber noch gut an die Zeit erinnern (is nicht lange her) wo ich morgens ne halbe Stunde früher aufgestanden bin um 30 cm Schnee weg zu Schaufeln damit ich vom Haus zur Strasse komme, und abends erst mal wieder weiter 30 cm weg geschaufelt hab um wieder rein zu fahren.. und die Tage darauf ging es so weiter. Nach ner Woche konnte man vom Balkon runter springen und es tat nicht weh 
Es ist nur Schnee... der macht nix


----------



## DAU_0815 (6. Februar 2021)

Godslayer666 schrieb:


> Harter Wintereinbruch? Temperaturen von bis zu -10 Grad oder mehr waren zu meiner Kindeszeit - vor ~ 20 Jahren - "normal" nur der Zeitraum war ein anderer.


Es sind -20°C angekündigt, in Freiburg fast plus 20°C. Solche extremen Unterschiede gab es früher quasi nie, auch nicht im Extremwinter 1978/79 als  in der DDR weiträumig Strom und Fernwärme ausfielen, weil der Braunkagebau einfroh. Ja, sowas gab es natürlich immer, und früher häufiger, aber trotz deutlicher Erwärmung werden wir, was viele für einen Widerspruch hielten, weiterhin auch Winter mit sehr kalten Passagen haben, wie in den nächsten Tagen.


----------



## Xzellenz (6. Februar 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Moin!
> 
> Sonntag (also Morgen) soll es ja deutschlandweit sehr viel Schnee geben. Heute Abend soll es schon anfangen zu schneien.
> Gerade in Mitteldeutschland, Norden - und Osten.
> Seid ihr schon darauf vorbereitet?


Ja, bin darauf vorbereitet - procedure like usual.
Gehe gleich nochmal kurz einkaufen. Nicht weil ich muss, sondern nur wegen ein paar Annehmlichkeiten.


RyzA schrieb:


> Ich hoffe das die Straßendienste alle gut vorbereitet sind und wenigstens die Hauptstraßen frei halten. Vor Stromausfällen wird auch gewarnt. Dann kann man größtenteils auch gar nicht heizen. Es sei denn man hat einen Kamin.
> Wenn die Kühlschränke abtauen, kann man die Lebensmittel gleich nach draussen stellen.


Wie immer, natürlich ist niemand vorbereitet. Was auf Bundesebene versagt, versagt auch auf Bezirksebene. Deutsche Gründlichkeit und Ordnung? Guter Witz! Das war mal. Glaube aber nicht, dass es _wirklich_ schlimm wird. Alles wieder Panikmache. Die Medien lieben Panik. Für naive und leichtgläubige Menschen muss das seit letztem Jahr die schwerste Zeit ihres Lebens sein. Mich würde mal die Suizidrate von 2020 interessieren, aber das ist ein anderes Thema.


RyzA schrieb:


> Hier wird es heftiger als im Jahrhundertwinter 1978/79





> Blutschnee


Während des Blutmondes, oder?


----------



## RyzA (7. Februar 2021)

Hier ist ganz schön was runter gekommen.  Bestimmt 15-20 cm bis jetzt. Und es schneit noch weiter. Angeblich bis Morgen. Nachher sind wir auch mit Schnee schieben dran. Wir wechseln uns mit den anderen Mietern im Haus immer ab. Wie es auf den Straßen aussieht kann ich nicht sagen. Waren noch nicht unterwegs.


----------



## Threshold (7. Februar 2021)

Bei uns kam nichts.


----------



## RyzA (7. Februar 2021)

Gerade 45 Minuten Schnee geschüppt. Uff, was das krass. Aber die frische Luft tat gut.


----------



## Johnny05 (7. Februar 2021)

Bei Uns hier am Niederrhein liegt aktuell etwa 5 - 10 cm Schnee ( Uhrzeit 12:55 ) . Mein alter Landy Defender kommt da locker durch . Musste auch Schnee schaufeln . Schnee in der Menge kenne Ich nur noch aus den '80ern .

Gruß

Johnny05


----------



## Xzellenz (7. Februar 2021)

Ganz ehrlich? Das ist nix. Als ich noch in die Grundschule ging, waren das Standardwinter.


----------



## Kuhprah (7. Februar 2021)

Das kannst nicht vergleichen. Wirf mal in Dortmund 2cm Schnee hin... da drehen alle am Rad und nix geht mehr. Die Leute sind einfach unfähig geworden. Und wenn die Massenmedien die jeder so liest (Gute Medien werden ja nicht konsumiert vom normalen Volk, das kostet ja Geld, und im Internetzeitalter halt alles gratis zu sein) das ganze als Blizzard bezeichnen (die haben sowas wohl noch nie erlebt  ) ist es klar dass das Volk in Panik gerät weil im Winter Schneefall angekündigt wird.


----------



## Threshold (7. Februar 2021)

Das liegt daran, dass alle verweichlichte Lappen sind. 
Heute hocken sie alle mit Sitzheizung, Lenkradheizung und Standheizung im Auto und luschen sich in die Ledersitze.
Früher warst du froh, dass es im auto nicht reingeregnet hat.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (7. Februar 2021)

Kuhprah schrieb:


> Wirf mal in Dortmund 2cm Schnee hin... da drehen alle am Rad und nix geht mehr.


Das ist wohl in jeder größeren ortschaft so. Die können alle nur öpnv. 


Threshold schrieb:


> Heute hocken sie alle mit Sitzheizung, Lenkradheizung und Standheizung im Auto und luschen sich in die Ledersitze.


Also ich habe sitz- plus standheizung im auto und zumindest letzteres ist in meinen augen sicherheitsrelevant. So ist die kiste wenigstens warm und die scheiben frei, wenn man einsteigt. Dann braucht man sich auch nicht so ein mummeln, das man wie ein michelin-männlein aus sieht, und sich auch nicht zwischen sitz und lenkrad quetschen was wiederum dafür sorgt, das man sich beim fahren kaum ordentlich bewegen kann. So ist man gleich viel sicherer unterwegs.


----------



## JoM79 (7. Februar 2021)

Hab ich was verpasst?
15-20cm Schnee ist doch nicht viel.


----------



## Poulton (7. Februar 2021)

Threshold schrieb:


> Früher warst du froh, dass es im auto nicht reingeregnet hat.


Früher waren die Gummistiefel auch noch aus Holz.


----------



## RyzA (7. Februar 2021)

Xzellenz schrieb:


> Ganz ehrlich? Das ist nix. Als ich noch in die Grundschule ging, waren das Standardwinter.


Bei uns früher eigentlich auch.  Da hatten wir auch schon mal - 20 Grad und viel Schnee.
Aber in manchen Gebieten ist das schon ungewöhnlich viel.
Und in den letzten 10 Jahren kann ich mich nicht an so etwas erinnern.



Kuhprah schrieb:


> Die Leute sind einfach unfähig geworden.


Ja? In oder mit was sind sie denn unfähig geworden?




Kuhprah schrieb:


> Und wenn die Massenmedien die jeder so liest (Gute Medien werden ja nicht konsumiert vom normalen Volk, das kostet ja Geld, und im Internetzeitalter halt alles gratis zu sein) das ganze als Blizzard bezeichnen (die haben sowas wohl noch nie erlebt  ) ist es klar dass das Volk in Panik gerät weil im Winter Schneefall angekündigt wird.


Was soll denn die Keule immer mit den Massen oder Mainstream-Medien?
Oder kommst du an qualitativ bessere Informationen? Und wenn ja, von wo?
Ich hatte hier im Thread nur gefragt ob jemand vorbereitet ist.
In Panik ausgebrochen bin ich noch nicht.



JoM79 schrieb:


> Hab ich was verpasst?
> 15-20cm Schnee ist doch nicht viel.


Mit dem was danach noch kam und weggeschoben wurde sind es bestimmt 40 cm.

Bei uns in der Gegend ist das schon ungewöhnlich. Hatten wir mindestens 10 Jahre nicht mehr.


----------



## HenneHuhn (7. Februar 2021)

Hier ist es deutlich harmloser geblieben, als viele Medien in ihrer umsatzträchtigen Katastrophenlust herbeigeschrieben haben. Ja, es ist knackig kalt (-5 Grad, durch kräftigen Ostwind gefühlt aber deutlich kälter), der Schneefall hält sich aber in Grenzen. Sehr feiner Pulverschnee, keine 10cm seit es heute um halb 9 morgens angefangen hat. An Ecken, an denen sich der Wind fängt, gibt es aber zum Teil recht ansehnliche Schneeverwehungen.

War heute vormittag auf einer Gedenkveranstaltung, eine Stunde im Freien hat mir dann doch gereicht. ÖPNV ist mal wieder zusammengebrochen. Jedes Jahr dieser Winter, damit kann ja auch echt kein Aas rechnen!


----------



## IsoldeMaduschen (7. Februar 2021)

Vor der Haustür waren es heute Morgen gegen 8 Uhr, ca 50 - 60 cm Schnee. Im Laufe des restlichen Tages wurden 80 cm - 1 m zur Seite geschoben. Und es schneit weiterhin fröhlich weiter


----------



## funky (7. Februar 2021)

In welcher Gegend lebst Du? 80cm-1,00m ist schon gewaltig. 

Ja, es stimmt schon, dass man vielerorts Schnee nicht mehr gewohnt ist.
Kann mich erinnern, wir waren mal zum Thanksgiving-Truthahnessen bei US-Amerikanern im Allgäu, Nähe Kempten eingeladen.
Und da gab es einen Wintereinbruch in der Gegend. Ich fragte, wie denn die Straßen seien. Und die meinten, alles gut, es wurde geräumt.
Ja, war es, aber nicht bis auf den Asphalt, sondern da befand ich eine festgefahrene Schneedecke und seitlich türmten sich die Hügel der Schneefräsen auf. In der Ortschaft ein ähnliches Bild, alles weiß, die Wege und Straßen sah man, weil sie einfach tiefer lagen.

Da wäre hier in Augsburg pures Chaos, Schneechaos angesagt. Und nix mehr würde gehen. Dort lebt man halt damit, kommt klar  und erfreut sich dran. Alle Kinder sprangen draußen vergnügt rum und die Erwachsenen schoben keine Panik.

Hier gab es mal vor 15-16 Jahren Ende März solche Massen. 60cm über Nacht, die ÖR fuhren nicht mehr usw. und 2 Tage später waren es 12 Grad plus.
Das ist ja auch das katastrophale am Klimawandel in Bezug auf solche Wintereinbrüche mit viel Schnee. Die extremen Temperaturschwankungen/-wechsel. Der bleibt nicht lang liegen oder taut langsam weg, sondern wird ratzfatz schwer und sorgt für Baumbruch und Schäden an Oberleitungen und Gebäuden etc. Und eben auch für extreme Schmelzwassermassen.


----------



## RyzA (8. Februar 2021)

Morgen und Mittwoch Nacht soll es bei uns -18 Grad kalt werden.
Das hatten wir schon sehr lange nicht mehr.
Ich glaube das letzte mal vor über 20 Jahren.

Viele Leute kommen bei uns nicht rechtzeitig zur Arbeit. Weil die Straßen nicht richtig geräumt sind.
Autos festgefahren. LKW-Fahrer bekommen teilweise von ihren Firmen frei.
Busse fahren heute gar nicht.


----------



## IsoldeMaduschen (8. Februar 2021)

funky schrieb:


> In welcher Gegend lebst Du? 80cm-1,00m ist schon gewaltig.


Im Osten .
Der Schneefall hört nicht mehr auf und der Verkehr ist ausgestorben ^^.


----------



## RyzA (8. Februar 2021)

HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Hier ist es deutlich harmloser geblieben, als viele Medien in ihrer umsatzträchtigen Katastrophenlust herbeigeschrieben haben. Ja, es ist knackig kalt (-5 Grad, durch kräftigen Ostwind gefühlt aber deutlich kälter), der Schneefall hält sich aber in Grenzen. Sehr feiner Pulverschnee, keine 10cm seit es heute um halb 9 morgens angefangen hat. An Ecken, an denen sich der Wind fängt, gibt es aber zum Teil recht ansehnliche Schneeverwehungen.


Dann sei froh. 


HenneHuhn schrieb:


> ÖPNV ist mal wieder zusammengebrochen. Jedes Jahr dieser Winter, damit kann ja auch echt kein Aas rechnen!



Bei uns fahren heute auch keine Busse. Und der Räumungsdienst ist mal wieder total überfordert. Nicht mal die Hauptstraßen sind richtig frei geräumt und gestreut. Gewarnt wurde man ja rechtzeitig.


----------



## Zeiss (8. Februar 2021)

Wie will man sich vorbereiten??? Wenn Schnee runterkommt, okay. Wenn kein Schnee runterkommt, auch okay. Es ist Winter, Februar um genau zu sein, da wird es auch mal kalt. 

Dass man wegen sowas immer ein Fass aufmachen muss.


----------



## Rivellon (8. Februar 2021)

In Zeiten von Homeoffice dürfte für viele so ein plötzlicher Schneefall weniger ein Problem sein. Aber es ist natürlich sehr ärgerlich für viele Berufsgruppen, welche auf die ÖPNV angewiesen sind und heute morgen teilweise in der Kälte stehen mussten. Bei uns ist halt auch Vieles an Verkehr zusammengeklappt.


----------



## RyzA (8. Februar 2021)

Zeiss schrieb:


> Wie will man sich vorbereiten??? Wenn Schnee runterkommt, okay. Wenn kein Schnee runterkommt, auch okay. Es ist Winter, Februar um genau zu sein, da wird es auch mal kalt.


Indem man sich um wichtige Dinge kümmert z.B. Streusalz oder Sand, Granulat. Schneeschaufeln. Spätestens dann die richtige Bereifung am Auto.  Stromrechnung für die Heizung bezahlt? Genug Öl im Tank (bei Ölheizung)? Viel mehr kann man als Privatperson auch nicht machen. Ansonsten muß man sich auf die Räumdienste verlassen. Wenn die ausfallen oder überfordert sind, hat man wohl Pech gehabt.


Zeiss schrieb:


> Dass man wegen sowas immer ein Fass aufmachen muss.


Ich habe kein Fass aufgemacht, die Frage war schon berechtigt.
Nochmal zum Verständnis: es geht hier um Extreme!
In manchen Gebiete gab es die letzten Winter gar kein Schnee.
Und auch diesen Winter ist es bei uns das erste mal. Dann eben gleich soviel.
Ich weiß gar nicht was es daran nicht zu verstehen gibt.


----------



## Threshold (8. Februar 2021)

Kuhprah schrieb:


> Gute Medien werden ja nicht konsumiert vom normalen Volk, das kostet ja Geld, und im Internetzeitalter halt alles gratis zu sein


Nenne mir mal ein Beispiel für gute Medien.


----------



## RyzA (8. Februar 2021)

Threshold schrieb:


> Nenne mir mal ein Beispiel für gute Medien.


Er gehört zu den "Auserwählten", welche eine so große Medienkompetenz besitzen, dass sie elitäre Quellen kennen, welche den bösen "Mainstreammedien" oder der "Lügenpresse" haushoch überlegen sind. Sie haben sozusagen den "heiligen Gral der Weisheit" entdeckt.


----------



## Godslayer666 (8. Februar 2021)

In LE ist der Winterdienst auch total überfordert oder nicht vorhanden, zumindest in den Außenbezirken. Straßen gerade so frei geräumt und Bürgersteige gar nicht.
Ist ja nicht so, als hätte man das vorher gewusst.


----------



## Xzellenz (8. Februar 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Morgen und Mittwoch Nacht soll es bei uns -18 Grad kalt werden.


Der böse Klimawandel ist Schuld.


RyzA schrieb:


> Ich habe kein Fass aufgemacht, die Frage war schon berechtigt.
> Nochmal zum Verständnis: es geht hier um Extreme!
> In manchen Gebiete gab es die letzten Winter gar kein Schnee.
> Und auch diesen Winter ist es bei uns das erste mal. Dann eben gleich soviel.
> Ich weiß gar nicht was es daran nicht zu verstehen gibt.


Ich glaube er meint nur, dass viele Leute auf überrascht tun, wenn im Winter mal _richtig_ Winter ist 
Wobei es wirklich hart lächerlich ist, wenn einige Nachrichtenmagazine von Blizzards sprechen.


RyzA schrieb:


> Er gehört zu den "Auserwählten", welche eine so große Medienkompetenz besitzen, dass sie elitäre Quellen kennen, welche den bösen "Mainstreammedien" oder der "Lügenpresse" haushoch überlegen sind. Sie haben sozusagen den "heiligen Gral der Weisheit" entdeckt.


Und genau solche Aussagen sind der Grund warum Leute, die die Mainstreammedien verteidigen, arrogant und überheblich wirken. Zur Medienkompetenz gehört es, dass man sich mehrere Quellen anhört, die unterschiedliche Meinungen zu einem Sachverhalt vertreten und vergleicht diese dann mit der Realität. Obwohl der gesunde Menschenverstand heutzutage ja oftmals leider komplett ausgeschaltet wird. Ein Diskurs findet im Mainstream bei vielen Themen gar nicht mehr statt. Es gibt nur noch eine Meinung und wer dagegen spricht, muss sogar noch mit Konsequenzen rechnen. Oder wie es Dunja Hayali neulich treffend ausdrückte:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=DhXk4-40Spg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Aber hey wir haben ja Meinungsfreiheit, man muss nur aufpassen welche Meinung


----------



## Threshold (8. Februar 2021)

Xzellenz schrieb:


> Zur Medienkompetenz gehört es, dass man sich mehrere Quellen anhört, die unterschiedliche Meinungen zu einem Sachverhalt vertreten und vergleicht diese dann mit der Realität.


Fakten sind Fakten und keine Meinung.


----------



## RyzA (8. Februar 2021)

Xzellenz schrieb:


> Und genau solche Aussagen sind der Grund warum Leute, die die Mainstreammedien verteidigen, arrogant und überheblich wirken. Zur Medienkompetenz gehört es, dass man sich mehrere Quellen anhört, die unterschiedliche Meinungen zu einem Sachverhalt vertreten und vergleicht diese dann mit der Realität. Obwohl der gesunde Menschenverstand heutzutage ja oftmals leider komplett ausgeschaltet wird. Ein Diskurs findet im Mainstream bei vielen Themen gar nicht mehr statt. Es gibt nur noch eine Meinung und wer dagegen spricht, muss sogar noch mit Konsequenzen rechnen. Oder wie es Dunja Hayali neulich treffend ausdrückte:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Aber ist es umgekehrt nicht eher anders? Es wird auf die "Mainstream" -Medien geschimpft wie Teufel komm raus.
Und auch wie von dir behauptet, dass kein Dikurs stattfindet. Sehe ich anders und nehme ich auch anders wahr.
Wer etwas behauptet ist in der Beweispflicht. Und wenn ich mir andere Quellen von Corona-Leugnern, VT´ler mal genauer angucke, dann kommt da meistens nur heisse Luft bei raus.
Ich gucke mir andere Quellen auch schon mal an. Aber diejenigen, welche auf die "Mainstream" -Medien schimpfen und sie auch noch als Lügenpresse titulieren, die lehnen sie komplett ab und leben in ihrer Blase. Das ist auch nicht gerade kompetent.


----------



## JoM79 (8. Februar 2021)

Godslayer666 schrieb:


> In LE ist der Winterdienst auch total überfordert oder nicht vorhanden, zumindest in den Außenbezirken. Straßen gerade so frei geräumt und Bürgersteige gar nicht.
> Ist ja nicht so, als hätte man das vorher gewusst.


Ich hoffe du hast kein Haus oder zum Winterdienst eingeteilt.


----------



## Godslayer666 (8. Februar 2021)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Ich hoffe du hast kein Haus oder zum Winterdienst eingeteilt.


Wie meinen? 
Ein Haus hab ich nicht, nein. Den Rest vom Satz verstehe ich leider nicht, sry.


----------



## Xzellenz (8. Februar 2021)

Threshold schrieb:


> Fakten sind Fakten und keine Meinung.


Wer bestimmt denn wer die Fakten hat? Du sagst also, nur weil jemand behauptet, Fakten zu haben, dass er diese auch tatsächlich besitzt? Wie erklärst du dir dann, dass die Massenmedien schon häufig gelogen haben, obwohl sie ja "Fakten" präsentiert haben? 


RyzA schrieb:


> Aber ist es umgekehrt nicht eher anders? Es wird auf die "Mainstream" -Medien geschimpft wie Teufel komm raus.
> Und auch wie von dir behauptet, dass kein Dikurs stattfindet. Sehe ich anders und nehme ich auch anders wahr.


Umgekehrt? Wo schimpft denn jemand in der Öffentlichkeit über die MSM? Habe ich bisher kaum gesehen. Hilf mir mal auf die Sprünge. Ein Professor Bhakdi wurde bspw. noch gar nicht eingeladen, obwohl er gegensätzlicher Ansicht ist. In den ganzen Interviews und vor allem Talkshows sitzen komischerweise immer nur Leute die das alles so richtig finden. Bis auf ein paar Ausnahmen natürlich, aber die kann man an einer Hand abzählen, bspw ein Professor Püschel bei Sat1. Ich meine, wenn diejenigen sowieso aus deiner Sicht falsch liegen, können die ja ganz schnell widerlegt werden, richtig? Oder meinst du die Leute im Internet die immer so viel schimpfen? Die sind doch nur eine kleine Minderheit. Liegt es vielleicht daran, dass dies der einzige Ort ist, wo man noch seine Meinung kundtun kann ohne, dass man Konsequenzen befürchten muss? Es ist doch so wie die Hayali das im Video gesagt hat. Sag mal auf deiner Arbeitsstelle, dass du ein coRonALeUgnER bist, oder in deinem Freundes- und Bekanntenkreis, im Supermarkt, bei Behörden, überall wovon du abhängig von bist oder dich in einem sozialen Gefüge befindest. Viel Spaß. 


RyzA schrieb:


> Wer etwas behauptet ist in der Beweispflicht.


Richtig. Ich habe bisher keine wirklichen Beweise für eine Pandemie gesehen 


RyzA schrieb:


> Und wenn ich mir andere Quellen von Corona-Leugnern, VT´ler mal genauer angucke, dann kommt da meistens nur heisse Luft bei raus.


Kommt darauf an wen man fragt und kommt darauf an welche Quellen du dir anschaust. Es gibt genug Akademiker, national wie auch international, die bereits belegt und bewiesen haben, dass die offizielle Geschichte nicht stimmen _kann_. Sehr interessant sind auch die Aussagen von Kary Mullis zu *seinem* PCR-Test und dessen Fähigkeit Viren nachzuweisen.


----------



## RyzA (8. Februar 2021)

Xzellenz schrieb:


> Umgekehrt? Wo schimpft denn jemand in der Öffentlichkeit über die MSM? Habe ich bisher kaum gesehen.


Davon kenne ich einige. Auch in meinem Bekanntenkreis. Auf Facebook und in anderen sozialen Medien sind das recht viele.



Xzellenz schrieb:


> Hilf mir mal auf die Sprünge. Ein Professor Bhakdi wurde bspw. noch gar nicht eingeladen, obwohl er gegensätzlicher Ansicht ist. In den ganzen Interviews und vor allem Talkshows sitzen komischerweise immer nur Leute die das alles so richtig finden. Bis auf ein paar Ausnahmen natürlich, aber die kann man an einer Hand abzählen, bspw ein Professor Püschel bei Sat1. Ich meine, wenn diejenigen sowieso aus deiner Sicht falsch liegen, können die ja ganz schnell widerlegt werden, richtig?


Ich halte beide für gefährlich. Da sie ja eigentlich wissen müssten was für einen Unfug sie verbreiten.  Aber der eine, Bhakdi, macht sich das richtig zu Nutze und schreibt noch ein Buch, in dem er alles herunterspielt und leugnet. Damit läßt sich ja jetzt viel Geld verdienen in der Krise. 


Xzellenz schrieb:


> Ich habe bisher keine wirklichen Beweise für eine Pandemie gesehen


Sorry, aber mit dir möchte ich nicht weiter darüber diskutieren. Gerne über andere Themen aber nicht Corona.


----------



## JoM79 (8. Februar 2021)

Godslayer666 schrieb:


> Wie meinen?
> Ein Haus hab ich nicht, nein. Den Rest vom Satz verstehe ich leider nicht, sry.


Wenn der Vermieter die Mieter zum Winterdienst einteilt, dann bist du irgendwann auch dran mit Bürgersteig von Schnee und Eis befreien.


----------



## Xzellenz (8. Februar 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Sorry, aber mit dir möchte ich nicht weiter darüber diskutieren. Gerne über andere Themen aber nicht Corona.


Einverstanden. Führt sowieso zu nichts, außer gegenseitiger Antipathie. Aber ich habe das Thema nicht aufgemacht. Geht ja hier im Thread auch nicht darum.


----------



## Godslayer666 (8. Februar 2021)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Wenn der Vermieter die Mieter zum Winterdienst einteilt, dann bist du irgendwann auch dran mit Bürgersteig von Schnee und Eis befreien.


Verstehe zwar immer noch nicht, welchen Bezug das zu meinem Beitrag haben soll, aber ich hätte kein Problem damit den Schnee vor der Türe weg zu schippen.


----------



## Threshold (8. Februar 2021)

Xzellenz schrieb:


> Wer bestimmt denn wer die Fakten hat? Du sagst also, nur weil jemand behauptet, Fakten zu haben, dass er diese auch tatsächlich besitzt? Wie erklärst du dir dann, dass die Massenmedien schon häufig gelogen haben, obwohl sie ja "Fakten" präsentiert haben?


Du hast eine Ahnung wie Wissenschaft funktioniert?
Aus Hypothesen entstehen Theorien. Diese Theorien werden immer wieder überprüft, durch empirische Wissenschaft. 
Und daher sind die Fakten ganz klar, denn sie sind mehrfach von unabhängigen Stellen überprüft.
Ob das jetzt Corona ist, oder der Klimawandel oder die Quantenphysik spielt dabei keine Rolle.
Keiner von uns hat bisher ein Elektron gesehen, aber das Konzept Elektron als Teilchen für negative Ladung funktioniert so gut, dass wir anhand dessen Technologien entwickelt haben.
Niemand würde auf die Idee kommen das noch zu bestreiten.
Aber bei Corona oder dem Klimawandel wird vehement bestritten, dass es nur so raucht.
Echt unverständlich. Wer also behauptet, dass es weder Corona noch den Klimawandel nicht gibt, hat nicht verstanden wie Wissenschaft funktioniert und sollte sich von allen Technologien fern halten, die die Menschheit in den letzten 150 Jahren entwickelt hat.


Xzellenz schrieb:


> Umgekehrt? Wo schimpft denn jemand in der Öffentlichkeit über die MSM? Habe ich bisher kaum gesehen. Hilf mir mal auf die Sprünge. Ein Professor Bhakdi wurde bspw. noch gar nicht eingeladen, obwohl er gegensätzlicher Ansicht ist.


Der Typ schwurbelt herum, das ist alles und deswegen lädt den auch keiner ein.
Ich will Hildmann auch in keiner Talk Show sehen.
Genauso wenig hat ein Flacherdler was in einer Wissenschaftssendung zu suchen.


Xzellenz schrieb:


> Richtig. Ich habe bisher keine wirklichen Beweise für eine Pandemie gesehen


Die Leute, die gestorben sind, gibt es also gar nicht?
Was ist mit denen, die wieder genesen sind aber an den Langzeitfolgen leiden?


Xzellenz schrieb:


> Kommt darauf an wen man fragt und kommt darauf an welche Quellen du dir anschaust. Es gibt genug Akademiker, national wie auch international, die bereits belegt und bewiesen haben, dass die offizielle Geschichte nicht stimmen _kann_. Sehr interessant sind auch die Aussagen von Kary Mullis zu *seinem* PCR-Test und dessen Fähigkeit Viren nachzuweisen.


Welche Akademiker haben denn bewiesen, dass das alles falsch ist?
Mullis? Echt jetzt? Der leugnet den Zusammenhang zwischen HIV und Aids, solche Leute kann man nicht ernst nehmen.


----------



## HenneHuhn (8. Februar 2021)

Es ist ein bisschen witzig, dass das von unserem exzellenten Kenner verlinkte Video durch einen Neonazi-Kanal hochgeladen ist.


----------



## Threshold (8. Februar 2021)

HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Es ist ein bisschen witzig, dass das von unserem exzellenten Kenner verlinkte Video durch einen Neonazi-Kanal hochgeladen ist.


Geil in dem Kanal ist das Video über künstliche Wolken. Herrlich.


----------



## Poulton (8. Februar 2021)

Passende Musik zu solchem Wetter:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9DrimO5Vwfs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






Threshold schrieb:


> Geil in dem Kanal ist das Video über künstliche Wolken. Herrlich.


Mal wieder nur die Besten, der Besten, der Besten.


----------



## Xzellenz (8. Februar 2021)

@HenneHuhn 
Ich habe die Aussage von Hayali gegoogelt, weil ich mich daran erinnert habe. Aber ist klar, dass du natürlich direkt mir unterstellst, ich sei ein Nazi 
Weder kenne ich den Kanal noch habe ich mir die anderen Videos dazu angeschaut. Was du und Threshold da also reininterpretiert, hat nichts mit meiner Intention und Aussage zu tun. Da haste dich leider in die Nesseln gesetzt. 

@Threshold 
Du bist weder vernünftig auf meine Aussagen eingegangen, noch hast du irgendein Gegenargument gebracht was mich widerlegt. Der einzige Schwurbler hier bist du. Ich werde mich zu der Sache jetzt auch nicht mehr äußern. Du gehst mir langsam gehörig auf die Nerven mit deiner hochmütigen Art und ekelhaften Arroganz. Am besten ich packe dich auch auf meine Ignore-Liste. Dann bist du die Nummer 2 neben Mahoy. Darfst dich geehrt fühlen 
Was fürn Zufall, dass ausgerechnet ihr beiden da gelandet seid. Gleicher Typus Mensch. Wobei du nach deinem Profilbild zu urteilen keine grazile Athletin wie Emilie De Rochefort bist, während das Profilbild von Mahoy mit seiner Person übereinstimmt.


----------



## HenneHuhn (8. Februar 2021)

Xzellenz schrieb:


> @HenneHuhn
> Ich habe die Aussage von Hayali gegoogelt, weil ich mich daran erinnert habe. Aber ist klar, dass du natürlich direkt mir unterstellst, ich sei ein Nazi
> Weder kenne ich den Kanal noch habe ich mir die anderen Videos dazu angeschaut. Was du und Threshold da also reininterpretiert, hat nichts mit meiner Intention und Aussage zu tun. Da haste dich leider in die Nesseln gesetzt.
> 
> [...]



Wo habe ich dir irgendwas unterstellt? Ich bin tatsächlich belustigt darüber, wie überaus klischeehaft es ist, dass hier ein Video mit dem üblichen Tenor (bzw. der implizierten Message) von wegen "Nirgendwo darf man mehr seine ganz harmlose Meinung sage, Muh Meinungsfreiheit! " verlinkt wird, das ausgerechnet von einem Neonazi-Kanal (unter anderem an dem dezenten "Schwarze Sonne" - Profilbild zu erahnen) hochgeladen wurde.

 Zum Thema Nesseln kann ich nur erwidern: tja, wie man sich bettet, so liegt man. 
Der Gag dabei ist: auch wenn wir in Stil und Inhalt sonst vermutlich nix gemein haben, sehe ich die Verengung von Meinungskorridoren und  eine Medien- und Diskussionskultur, die nur noch aus hypermoralisiertem Buzzword-Bombing besteht, auch sehr kritisch. Mir ist halt nur nicht egal, an wessen Seite ich mich damit stelle.


----------



## Threshold (8. Februar 2021)

Super, wenn wir also jetzt alle auf der Ignore Liste stehen, können wir ja wieder zum Thema zurück kommen.


----------



## Zeiss (8. Februar 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Indem man sich um wichtige Dinge kümmert z.B. Streusalz oder Sand, Granulat. Schneeschaufeln. Spätestens dann die richtige Bereifung am Auto.  Stromrechnung für die Heizung bezahlt? Genug Öl im Tank (bei Ölheizung)? Viel mehr kann man als Privatperson auch nicht machen. Ansonsten muß man sich auf die Räumdienste verlassen. Wenn die ausfallen oder überfordert sind, hat man wohl Pech gehabt.



Ganz ehrlich, wenn man sich erst jetzt um diese Dinge kümmert, dann hat man grundsätzlich etwas falsch gemacht...
Es ist wie mit den Räumungsdiensten, die werden auch jedes Jahr aufs Neue überrascht.



RyzA schrieb:


> Ich habe kein Fass aufgemacht, die Frage war schon berechtigt.
> Nochmal zum Verständnis: es geht hier um Extreme!
> In manchen Gebiete gab es die letzten Winter gar kein Schnee.
> Und auch diesen Winter ist es bei uns das erste mal. Dann eben gleich soviel.
> Ich weiß gar nicht was es daran nicht zu verstehen gibt.


Extreme gab es auch schon früher... 
Ja, wir haben einen Klimawandel. Ob wir daran schuld sind? Zum Teil, bestimmt, aber auch bestimmt nicht in dem Ausmaß wie uns die Affen aus Berlin und Brüssel weismachen wollen. Ob wir (= Deutschland oder Europa) das beeinflußen können, mit Sicherheit nicht, dafür sind wir zu klein... Das ist meine Meinung.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (8. Februar 2021)

Zeiss schrieb:


> Ganz ehrlich, wenn man sich erst jetzt um diese Dinge kümmert, dann hat man grundsätzlich etwas falsch gemacht...


Man kann mit entsprechendem Aufwand beliebig viel vorsorgen, trotzdem kann es einen treffen.
Man kann auch Vorrat für 2 Jahre anlegen, sollte es dann dauerschneien, und dann von der Leiter fallen und sich dda Genick brechen.

Risiko besteht einfach immer, aber man kann es minimieren.


----------



## Xzellenz (8. Februar 2021)

HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Wo habe ich dir irgendwas unterstellt? Ich bin tatsächlich belustigt darüber, wie überaus klischeehaft es ist, dass hier ein Video mit dem üblichen Tenor (bzw. der implizierten Message) von wegen "Nirgendwo darf man mehr seine ganz harmlose Meinung sage, Muh Meinungsfreiheit! " verlinkt wird, das ausgerechnet von einem Neonazi-Kanal (unter anderem an dem dezenten "Schwarze Sonne" - Profilbild zu erahnen) hochgeladen wurde.


Selbst wenn das ein Nazi-Kanal ist, eine "Demokratie" muss gegensätzliche Meinungen aushalten. Wer anfängt alles zu zensieren, was gegen die "freiheitliche demokratische Grundordnung" steht, der ist mindestens genauso schlimm. Ich kann da keinen Widerspruch sehen, ehrlich gesagt. Besonders nicht in der heutigen Zeit. Diese Aussage von Hayali zeigt einfach nur schön auf, dass wir eben nicht in einer sogenannten Demokratie mit Meinungsfreiheit leben. Für mich hat sie da ganz klar die Wahrheit gesprochen, vor allem in Bezug auf das letzte Jahr.

Ich weiß zwar nicht welche Expertise diese Dame besitzt, dass sie seit Monaten oder noch länger einmal quer durch die deutsche Medienlandschaft turnen darf, aber diese Äußerung sollte einem zu denken geben, vor allem da sie immer wieder als linientreu auffällt, um es mal genauso zu betiteln. Ach ja und sie ist ja Deutsche mit Migrationshintergrund und dazu noch homosexuell. So tolerant, so divers! Und wenn du unbedingt einen Bezug zwischen rechter Ideologie und dieser Aussage herstellen möchtest, dann solltest du dich vielleicht fragen, was mit diesem Staat nicht stimmt anstatt auf die Rechten mit dem Finger zu zeigen. Stichwort DDR und Drittes Reich in der auch keine andere Meinung gegenüber der Regierung geduldet wurde. Heute ist man dabei subtiler. Da wird man digital und medial geächtet. Konsequenzen können einen trotzdem schon treffen. Man kommt vielleicht nicht ins Gefängnis oder verschwindet, aber man kann seinen Job verlieren oder wird von seiner Familie und dem Bekanntenkreis geächtet.


HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Zum Thema Nesseln kann ich nur erwidern: tja, wie man sich bettet, so liegt man.
> Der Gag dabei ist: auch wenn wir in Stil und Inhalt sonst vermutlich nix gemein haben, sehe ich die Verengung von Meinungskorridoren und  eine Medien- und Diskussionskultur, die nur noch aus hypermoralisiertem Buzzword-Bombing besteht, auch sehr kritisch. *Mir ist halt nur nicht egal, an wessen Seite ich mich damit stelle.*


Nun, man kann aus meiner Sicht ehrlich gesagt nicht von jemanden erwarten, dass wenn der ein Video verlinkt mit einer bestimmten Aussage oder die eine bestimmte Situation zeigt, dass sich der Verantwortliche auch noch mit dem Content des Kanals auseinandersetzen muss. Es geht um das Video, nicht um den Uploader oder die Plattform wo es hochgeladen wurde. Das Video unterstützt eine Aussage. Punkt. Das kannst du vielleicht bei einem Journalisten kritisieren der sowas macht, aber nicht bei einem anonymen Forum-User. Und um deinen letzten Satz aufzugreifen, Unrecht hat keine "Seite". Für mich spielt es keine Rolle, wenn jemand offensichtliches Unrecht erkennt und dieses betitelt, ob er selbst aus der linken oder rechten Ecke kommt.

Ich persönlich teile mich keinem politischen Lager zu, um das gleich von vornherein ganz klar zu sagen! Egal ob links, rechts, mitte, grün, karogepunktet - alles der gleiche Schrott auf die eine oder andere Art und Weise! Für mich ist ein Nazi der jemanden aufgrund seiner Herkunft hasst genauso ideologisch durch wie ein Linksradikaler der Deutschland hasst und am liebsten abschaffen möchte. Der wahre Feind sind diejenigen, die dieses System etabliert haben, diejenigen die von diesem System profitieren und diejenigen die es ausbeuten. Es sind immer die Gleichen. Teile und herrsche gehört zum Repertoire von Herrschern und Machtausübung. Ich verstehe nicht, wie man das immer noch nicht begreifen kann.


----------



## Threshold (8. Februar 2021)

Zeiss schrieb:


> Extreme gab es auch schon früher...


Richtig, aber nicht in dem Ausmaß und der Häufigkeit wie heute.


Zeiss schrieb:


> Ja, wir haben einen Klimawandel. Ob wir daran schuld sind? Zum Teil, bestimmt, aber auch bestimmt nicht in dem Ausmaß wie uns die Affen aus Berlin und Brüssel weismachen wollen. Ob wir (= Deutschland oder Europa) das beeinflußen können, mit Sicherheit nicht, dafür sind wir zu klein... Das ist meine Meinung.


Affen aus Berlin und Brüssel? Die ignorieren das doch.
Die Wissenschaft sagt seit 40 Jahren, dass es schlimmer wird.
Inzwischen ist es schlimmer geworden als die pessimistischen Vorhersagen aus den 80ern es vorgetragen haben.
Und natürlich kann Deutschland das beeinflussen, denn wir exportieren CO2 auch -- durch die Autos, Maschinen, Landwirtschaftsgüter, etc.


----------



## IsoldeMaduschen (8. Februar 2021)

Zurück zum Thema 

Bei mir in der Stadt und Umgebung liegt fast der ganze Verkehr lahm.
Der Winterdienst kommt nicht hinter her. Auf den Fußwegen lagert sich bis 1 m+ Schnee und keiner weiß wohin 
Ein Vorteil hat das Ganze: Die Verkehrsteilnehmer, die meinen mit 80 km/h+ in der 50er Zone zu Rasen haben nachgelassen .


----------



## Leonidas_I (8. Februar 2021)

Komme grad von meiner Radtour wieder. Es bleibt bei der positiven Bilanz: Mit dem aktuellen MTB bin ich noch kein einziges Mal gestürzt. -7 ist gar nicht so kalt. Hatte nur Handschuh an, wo die Finger frei sind.
Weiß nicht, wann ich das letzte Mal so viel Spaß auf den Abfahrten hatte.

Leider sind die Steigungen dafür extrem anstrengend. Ohne Schnee hätte ich die Saison bestimmt erst im März gestartet. Noch 2 oder 3 Touren und ich bin wieder in Form (im Bezug aufs Radeln).

Achso, Spikes wären mittlerweile nützlich. Gibt Stellen, wo das grad schon arg grenzwertig mit dem Grip ist. 

Shalom.


----------



## RyzA (9. Februar 2021)

Bei so einen Wetter würde ich gar nicht auf die Idee kommen mit dem Fahrrad zu fahren. 
Das ginge hier auch gar nicht. Würde mich nur auf die Fresse legen.


----------



## Leonidas_I (9. Februar 2021)

Wieso ginge das nicht? 
Mit den richtigen Reifen ist das eine feine Sache.


----------



## RyzA (9. Februar 2021)

Ne das ist mir zu riskant.


----------



## Leonidas_I (9. Februar 2021)

Gut, Knochenbrüche verheilen ab einem gewissen Alter immer langsamer. 

Wenn man nicht das passende Rad da hat und nicht regelmäßig fährt, ist es tatsächlich nicht unbedingt empfehlenswert.

Mir bereitet es eine riesige Freude. Da haste durchgehend ein Grinsen im Gesicht. Zumindest bis die nächste Steigung kommt.


----------



## Threshold (9. Februar 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Bei so einen Wetter würde ich gar nicht auf die Idee kommen mit dem Fahrrad zu fahren.
> Das ginge hier auch gar nicht. Würde mich nur auf die Fresse legen.


Du musst einfach aufrüsten. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Leonidas_I (9. Februar 2021)

Threshold schrieb:


> Du musst einfach aufrüsten.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Das is zu breit. Außerdem fehlen Federgabel und Dämpfer. Das Profil sieht auch nicht tauglich aus.


----------



## Threshold (9. Februar 2021)

Leonidas_I schrieb:


> Das is zu breit. Außerdem fehlen Federgabel und Dämpfer. Das Profil sieht auch nicht tauglich aus.


Das Fahrrad ist gefühlt 4 Meter breit. Da hält auch ein Panzer Abstand.


----------



## Leonidas_I (9. Februar 2021)

Threshold schrieb:


> Das Fahrrad ist gefühlt 4 Meter breit. Da hält auch ein Panzer Abstand.


Ein breites Fahrrad auf Kollisionskurs mit einem Baum. Wer da wohl gewinnt?


----------



## HenneHuhn (9. Februar 2021)

Leonidas_I schrieb:


> Ein breites Fahrrad auf Kollisionskurs mit einem Baum. Wer da wohl gewinnt?


Vielleicht bringt ein bisschen ARGB-Beleuchtung die zum Gewinnen notwendigen (F)PS?


----------



## muadib (9. Februar 2021)

Leonidas_I schrieb:


> Komme grad von meiner Radtour wieder. Es bleibt bei der positiven Bilanz: Mit dem aktuellen MTB bin ich noch kein einziges Mal gestürzt. -7 ist gar nicht so kalt. Hatte nur Handschuh an, wo die Finger frei sind.
> Weiß nicht, wann ich das letzte Mal so viel Spaß auf den Abfahrten hatte.
> 
> Leider sind die Steigungen dafür extrem anstrengend. Ohne Schnee hätte ich die Saison bestimmt erst im März gestartet. Noch 2 oder 3 Touren und ich bin wieder in Form (im Bezug aufs Radeln).
> ...


Spikes sind schon praktisch. Leider sind meine schon ziemlich abgenutzt. Sie bieten zwar noch halbwegs brauchbaren Halt, wie eine Bergziege fühle ich mich damit aber nicht mehr. 

Ich war gestern mehrere Stunden in dem Schneetreiben mit dem Fahrrad unterwegs. Dank Pandemie ist meine Fitness aber richtig mies, wodurch ich nach einigen Stunden Fahrt komplett hinüber war.


----------



## Poulton (9. Februar 2021)

Ich hätte mir ja gewünscht, dass das Niederschlagsdefizit der vergangenen Jahre jetzt als Schnee runtergekommen wäre und nicht nur diese paar läppischen Flocken.


----------



## Leonidas_I (9. Februar 2021)

muadib schrieb:


> Spikes sind schon praktisch. Leider sind meine schon ziemlich abgenutzt. Sie bieten zwar noch halbwegs brauchbaren Halt, wie eine Bergziege fühle ich mich damit aber nicht mehr.
> 
> Ich war gestern mehrere Stunden in dem Schneetreiben mit dem Fahrrad unterwegs. Dank Pandemie ist meine Fitness aber richtig mies, wodurch ich nach einigen Stunden Fahrt komplett hinüber war.


Zumindest im Rheinland in NRW gibt es wirklich selten Verhältnisse, wo Spikes bisher eine echte Option gewesen wären. Für 3-4 Fahrten im Jahr wäre ich zu faul, meine Bereifung zu wechseln. Wenn die Winter demnächst ähnlich werden sollten, könnte man es sich vielleicht überlegen.

Meine Ausdauer geht in den Wintermonaten immer runter und erreicht gegen Ende September ihren Höchstwert.
Bevor es jetzt schneite, saß ich auch recht lange nicht mehr auf dem Rad. Sagte ja bereits, dass ich nur durch diesen Wintereinbruch so früh schon auf dem Rad sitze.


----------

